# Blessing in disguise



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber has me in a state of deactivation


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry. I'm a little too busy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe send in the required documents to at least keep your account active, just in case. I detest Uber more than anybody. You can use them, as they use you. Your goal is to make the most $. It’s business, not personal.


----------

